# Good dubstep mix - Download



## Karmapuff (Sep 15, 2010)

toking and listening to dubstep is mind altering. New mix coming soon if you liked this one.
Enjoy

Download: http://www.4shared.com/audio/gSSJJ_zZ/ukfdubstep_august_mix.html


----------



## Karmapuff (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump. if you like it please reply :]


----------



## rucca (Sep 15, 2010)

i love dubstep so i'll give it a listen for you.... trying to download it right now but the site is a pain...


----------



## rucca (Sep 15, 2010)

liking it so far, jenova project is hard to mix in at that point, it sounded off to me. but i love that song so i'll let it slide. I think you're mixing a little fast, it'd be cool in person, but on a mix i like to hear songs play a bit, especially with a nice selection you have here.

whats the tune at 6:20 - it is sick, never heard it before

anyway, i liked it, wanted it to keep going. you ever listen to dubstep.fm?


----------



## Karmapuff (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah dubstep.fm was shown to me by one of my friends it got me into listening into dubstep, I listen to it so much I'm going to be buying a new surround sound system for my car soon just to blare dubstep with massive bass drops.
The song at 6:20 I don't know what that song is i got alot from these people there really good.
http://www.youtube.com/user/UKFDubstep#p/u/0/Kk30ye4p9VQ


----------



## rucca (Sep 15, 2010)

yeahhh, the subwoofer makes it sooo good... I got a ticket though in my town for it being too loud =/

what program are you using?


----------

